# What's your favourite Christmas song?



## Banned (Nov 23, 2009)

YouTube - Dominick The Italian Christmas Donkey song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gosGBYU5vIE


----------



## NicNak (Nov 23, 2009)

I love Oh Holy Night, but some of the versions I hear I don't like too much :blush:

I also love the Little Drummer Boy and this is my favorite version by Bob Segar.

YouTube - 2006 - Bob Seger - Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2009)

> What's your favourite Christmas song?


Whatever the philharmonic is playing :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2009)

YouTube - Alvin & the Chipmunks Christmas Don't Be Late (original TV)


----------



## NicNak (Nov 23, 2009)

:cheerleader:  I LOVE the Chipmunks Christmas Album.  My brother and I had it and we ruined it we played it so much :teehee:


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2009)

NicNak said:


> :cheerleader: I LOVE the Chipmunks Christmas Album. My brother and I had it and we ruined it we played it so much :teehee:


 

Me too!!!

Thanks for posting this song, Dr. B...now I'll laugh and giggle all night long.  :teehee:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't celebrate christmas, but I love christmas music and will listen to it usually all of november and december, and sometimes in the middle of the summer when I get a craving for it...weird I know.

these are my favs!

YouTube - Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You

YouTube - Christmas Music "Rockin' Around / Christmas Tree" Brenda Lee

YouTube - Baby Its Cold Outside - Margaret Whiting & Johnny Mercer


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

This sang by Bryan Adams, but I cannot find another of this actual song on youtube.

It was Christmas Time by Bryan Adams, but the video was removed from YouTube


----------



## Jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

This is the best christmas song EVER

YouTube - The Pogues and Kirsty MacColl - Fairytale of New York


----------



## NicNak (Dec 12, 2009)

YouTube - If Every Day Was Like Christmas Time- Elvis Presley


----------



## NicNak (Dec 12, 2009)

YouTube - John Lennon - Happy Christmas (War is Over)


----------



## Retired (Dec 12, 2009)

:santa:Without a doubt my favorite Xmas song is:
*Santa Claus Is Coming On The Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train*

by The Tractors...

YouTube - 2007 Santa Boogie Woogie by the Tractors

Based on the Tractors' classic recordng of:
*Baby Likes to Rock It on the Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train*


YouTube - The Tractors - Baby Likes To Rock It


----------



## Retired (Dec 12, 2009)

Then there's:

*Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer:*

YouTube - Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer ~ The Irish Rovers


----------

